#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Técnico c/ Registro no CFT - PR de Curitiba ou Região OU S PAULO E metropolitana

## DaspreLinks

*Provedor contrata* para responsável junto ao CFT :

Técnico com Registro no Conselho dos técnicos *- PR ou SP.* 

Procuramos profissional de* Curitiba ou Região Metropolitana*, *ou* *SâO PAULO / Região Metropolitana de São Paulo*
Se for técnico de TELECOM - mas pode ser de outro segmento que o CFT aceite para responsável por provedor ,
(melhor, pois poderá , além de assinar, fazer algum trabalho) .

Tel (41) 3151 0016 - Daspre ou mande e-mail para [email protected] com seu telefone/ currículo.

Você pode ter um ganho extra como responsável junto ao CFT..

----------

